# Sully's webpage is up!



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I will be posting pics, slide shows and vids as I get them uploaded. Be sure to become a "pack member" and follow it! Sully's page is an off shoot of mine and my sons blogs.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Sully is gorgeous !!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Sully is gorgeous...I agree!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

He's blushing! Thank you!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He looks wonderful Krimsin! It looks like Logan is also growing and has quite the buddy in Sully. Awwwwww.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

They are something else for sure. Logan meets his match when Sully does his RLH's. They have found the best place in the world to cuddle together, too bad it is mine and DH's bed! I so wanted to get pics again this year of them BUT Olan Mills were jerks so no dice. I will try to get candid pics of them during Christmas break.


----------

